# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Microsoft Server 2008

## vovchicnn

Господа! дайте ссылку, ну, очень надо!

----------


## AlexRein

http://microsoft.com

----------


## vovchicnn

Ч...пасибо! Сам знаю.

----------


## СергейЗх

Привет! Нужен дистрибутив Windows 2008 server standard. Киньте ссылку плиз

----------

